# Curioso problema con etapas de potencia de 35w



## monkey1986 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hace poco un amigo me dio unas etapas de potencia que el habia armado con unos kits, son dos etapas de potencia de 35w cada una, que se alimentan con +-35 volts, las potencias estan bien armadas , soldado prolijo y bien conectadas a la fuente de alimentacion, el problema surge en el momento de reproducir sonido.
 Como mi amigo no queria gastar plata en un transformador de +-24 v 3A , uso uno de +-18 v 3A que ya tenia, segun mediciones q*UE* hice, la fuente entrega unos 26 / 27 volts, es una fuente con 10000uf por rama.
  Lo curioso es que probe conectando un parlante de 8ohm a un canal solo y este suena muy bien,  si conecto el mismo parlante para probar la otra potencia el sonido es muy bueno tambien, el problema se encuentra cuando trato de conectar dos parlantes ( uno por cada potencia ), ni bien le doy alimentacion, habiendo o no señal de audio solo se escucha un "mmmmm " sonido de acople y no se escucha sonido alguno ( los dos parlantes andan bein).
  Lo que quiero saber es si el problema se encuentra en el transformador (que no sea capaz de entregar la potencia necesaria) y por eso se genere este ruido... pero como solo soy tecnico y no me dedico a la electronica queria saber si el problema se puede encontrar en algun otro lado y q*UE* no sea la fuente

 Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

Si el voltaje de la fuente cae demasiado al conectar los dos amplis...

Como ya partís de un voltaje que es un (más o menos) 30% menor al nominal, quizá estés en el límite de funcionamiento. Con un poco más que caiga ya estarías por debajo del mínimo.

Fijate si alimentando el ampli con otra fuente arranca bien. No hace falta que sea de gran potencia, con que entregue los +-35V (o cerca) podés probarlo a poco volumen y debería andar.
De ser así, a cambiar el trafo por uno más grande.

Si no camina así, el problema puede venir de usar un solo puente rectificador y un solo banco de condensadores para los dos amplis. Pero mejor no adelantarse a los hechos.

Saludos


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, gracias por contestar, tal vez consiga un transformador de +-24v 3a como para hacer la prueba y cualquier cosa si no se soluciona el problema escribo de vuelta, no es un poco extraño que el problema este en los condensadores y el puente de diodos?? , son diodos de 6 amperes...

los mantengo al tanto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2010)

No tendrá la salida puesta en puente ?


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola no hay nada en puente son dos modulos separados q*UE* lo unico q*UE* comparten es la fuente.. todo lo demas esta separado

Algo que pude notar es que utilizando parlantes chicos de un radiograbador no se escucha el ruido de acople, en cambio utilizando un bafle grande o mismo un parlante de auto de 8 ohms q*UE* tengo de dos vias el sonido se escucha y no se reproduce sonido


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2010)

Mide si en vacío, sin parlante y sin señal, tienes tensión continua entre salida y GND, en ambos canales.
El esquema de los amplificadores ayudaría bastante.


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, el circuito no lo tengo a mano actualmente tendria que buscarlo si lo encuentro lo posteo.. medi la tension de salida y tengo 100 mv 

El problema se encuentra ahi?

espero tu respuesta

aca encontre el pdf del amplificador esta el esquematico sin valores , cualquier consulta los puedo los anoto

segun el pdf si mido menos de 0.5V en la salida estoy dentro del margen..  no?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

No parece ser un problema de offset, o por lo menos no uno catastrófico.

Fijate qué tensión tenés entre los terminales de C5 y C8. Supongo que de las ramas de +-15V se alimenta el pre y si el voltaje cae lo suficiente, adiós regulación.
Pregunta: ¿De qué valor son R29 y R30? (supongo que serán las dos iguales, ¿no?)

Saludos


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola, actualmente no lo estoy alimentando el preamplificador con esas salidas de pre porque cuando las utilice se introducia ruido de fondo segun el pdf si se reproduce rudio utilizando esa salida hay q utilizar una fuente regulada para el pre y no esas salidas, medi las salidas,  la etapa de potencia esta entregando los 15 v como dice

Cabe aclarar que la señal la esoy metiendo directo a la etapa de potencia sin el preamplificador ahora..

cuando pueda realizo las mediciones que me sugeriste.. saludos

el preampolificador no lo voy a utilizar ahora hasta q*UE* no arregle este problema de las etapas de potencia

medi la caida de potencial en los capacitores y son del orden de los 14.5 volts aproximadamente.. si no me equivoque cuando me fije, las resistencias son de 1k8..

Pero reitero q*UE* el preamplificador no lo estoy usando


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, descartado el asunto del pre (no está).

Vuelvo a apostar por una tensión muy baja y que al conectar los dos se cae justo por debajo del límite, entonces. Probalo con la tensión que debería usar. Si sigue el problema, vemos qué más pueda ser.

Saludos


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dale gracias por darme bola.. me fijo si puedo encontrar algun trafo de +-24v.. no tengo ganas de comprar uno y que el problema no este ahi...

saludos...

Una consulta... este efecto que me pasa de que si pongo parlantes de radiograbador no se escucha el sonido de acople.. en cambio si pongo un bafle o algun parlante bueno se nota y no se escucha musica, a que se debe?? a que los parlantes de radiograbador solo reproducen determinado rango de frecuencia cosa que el sonido de acople no entre en ese rango??

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

monkey1986 dijo:


> Dale gracias por darme bola.. me fijo si puedo encontrar algun trafo de +-24v.. no tengo ganas de comprar uno y que el problema no este ahi...


Na, no compres uno sólo para probar el equipo. Si no tenés algo así a mano, medí la tensión (ambas ramas) que llega a los amplis (debería ser igual en los dos) con un parlante conectado (sólo uno).
Hecho eso, cambiá el parlante al otro canal y repetí las mediciones. Los valores no deberían cambiar.

Después conecta un parlante en cada uno de los canales (que haga el Hummm) y medí la alimentación de nuevo. ¿Cambiaron los números?



monkey1986 dijo:


> Una consulta... este efecto que me pasa de que si pongo parlantes de radiograbador no se escucha el sonido de acople..


¿Y se escucha la música?

Saludos


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

OK despues hago la medicion q*UE* me sugeris..

si , le pongo los parlantes de radiograbador y se esucha la musica y el sonido de acople no se escucha

en cambio con un bafle no se reproduce la musica y se esucha el acople


----------



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

Prova con 2 transformadores diferentes, igual si es 35w a 35v me imagino que tiene q ser de 1 amper de potencia mas o menos jajaja. La otra que nadie penso puede ser el disipador, si los 2 amplis estan con el mismo disipador puede generar ruido. eso me pasa con el tda2050 que puse 2 en un disipador para probar el funcionamiento y el disipador enfriado con un ventilador de pie (no tenia un cooler a mano ) y resulto que me hacia ruido, cuando los puse por separado el ruido desaparecio misteriosamente


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Ajá...

Sin descartar cuestiones de alimentación, es posible que la salida del ampli esté reaccionando mal con la carga (inductiva o capacitiva) que le presentan los parlantes "pro" que le ponés.
Supongo que tienen unos crossovers pasivos y esos le hacen la "magia". ¿Se porta igual con cualquier parlante que no sea el del radiograbador?


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

el tema q*UE* me llama la atencion es q*UE* si conecto el mismo bafle a un canal solo igual para el otro canal suena re bien no escucha nada de ruido y anda joya cuando conecto los dos me hace esa c*****da.. probe con unos poarlantes de dos vias de auto que tenia mi viejo que son de 8 ohms ( prlantes q*UE* tendran mas de 30 años ) y hace lo mismo ... ni bien hace el sonido a acople los corto creo q*UE* no se reproduce musica la verdad me da cosa dejar el parlante haciendo el mmmm ese, sino hago la prueba con los parlantes de auto q*UE* tengo tirados.

En realidad no son parlantes de radiograbador son 2 satelitales de un hometheater q*UE* tengo son dos de 8 ohm deben tener 6 pulgdas o menos, estos no reproducen el sonido de acople pero si la musica...


----------



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

prova con parlantes de 4ohm, si bajas la impedancia baja el consumo y si es problema de consumo se te va a ir el hmmmmmmmmm, sino prova como yo con un capacitor de 0.47uf entre la entrada y la masa aver si te sigue haciendo ruido. Si te deja de hacer ruido ya no podes ponerle un potenciometro en la entrada ya que la combinacion RL te da un crossover para bajos ajajja


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Si cambio la impedancia en todo caso morfara mas corriente, pero conste que estas pruebas las estoy mandandole la señal de audio o no.. el problema surge igual
si lo dejo en sin fuente de audio ni bien le mando la alimentacion suena el ruido


----------



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

fijate con disipadores distintos o con el capacitor, ami se me soluciono con el capacitor


----------



## monkey1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

sisi.. son dos etapas de potencia separadas dos disipadores por cada una... en un rato mando una imagen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

monkey1986 dijo:


> *el tema q me llama la atencion es q si conecto el mismo bafle a un canal solo igual para el otro canal suena re bien no escucha nada de ruido y anda joya cuando conecto los dos me hace esa cagada*..



Eso me suena conocido. Por que no hacés un dibujo que muestre exactamente como conectás los dos amplificadores cuando se produce el ruido y luego lo subís al foro?

*Asegurate que el dibujo muestre exactamente* como has conectado los amplificadores, la fuente, las etapas de entrada y los parlantes, y no des nada por supuesto: dibujá todas las conexiones tal como las tenés.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> *Asegurate que el dibujo muestre exactamente* como has conectado los amplificadores, la fuente, las etapas de entrada y los parlantes, y no des nada por supuesto: dibujá todas las conexiones tal como las tenés.


hno:No me digas que es eso... (creo que sé de qué hablás)
Si llega a ser, ¿cómo no se me ocurrió, si es lo primero que se mira?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

buenas, me quedé mirando el PDF del circuito que subiste...
podrías poner los valores de los componentes si tenés ganas eh? 

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> hno:No me digas que es eso... (creo que sé de qué hablás)
> Si llega a ser, ¿cómo no se me ocurrió, si es lo primero que se mira?



No sé...pero ya he visto antes que dos ampli andan bien y cuando los conectas sin mucho cuidado empiezan los ruidos por todas partes. Habrá que ver como van las masas, los retornos de los parlantes y toda la bola...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Algo así estaba pensando, pero por el lado de la conexión de las fichas de salida del ampli y entrada de los parlantes.

Y sigo con el crossover que me hace ruido raro... No puedo evitar echarle algo de culpa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y sigo con el crossover que me hace ruido raro... No puedo evitar echarle algo de culpa...



 Cual crossover?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Allá por el #15 decía que esperaba un xover en los parlantes que los hacen sonar mal.
Después dijo que con unos coaxiales de auto lo hacía tambien, y esos usan un condensadorcito para hacer el corte...

Con los satélites del Home Theater no lo hace... Y esos seguro que no tienen un xover.

De ahí mi suposición.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

Yo le pondría fichas al amplificador con Zobel ausente o mal echo, le agregamos un Crossover y conseguimos una oscilación, aumenta el consumo, la fuente no responde, se cae y zumba todo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Más o menos por ese lado andaba apuntando yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo le pondría fichas al amplificador con Zobel ausente o mal echo, le agregamos un Crossover y conseguimos una oscilación, aumenta el consumo, la fuente no responde, se cae y zumba todo.



Seee....parece lógico, pero la oscilación es inconsistente con que si prueba los amplificadores de a uno andan OK. Si oscila, lo hace siempre, de a uno o en pareja...


----------

